# Which OSHC provider is the best ? (for studying in Australia)



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with OSHC for Australia? 
(Overseas Student Health Cover)
Which insurance provider can you recommend ? 
Have you had any bad experiences ? 

Any help would be muchly appreciated. 

Cheers, 
Sina


----------

